# Where to go and what to see?



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello gentlemen.

I have a question for all of you, -not a stupid one this time (depending on your perspective i suppose)

In a couple days, me and my wife and 2 young boys (3 and 1) will be going on a road trip. Where? I don't know exactly, west, but other than that, the road and any destinations along the way will be our guide. 

We will be leaving sunday and returning to ks a week later or so. The plan was to drive up to Seattle to see an old friend (Puyallup actually), but it isnt set in stone yet.

So let me ask you all this:
Where should i take them? I want to see a large refinery or another members setup for ideas and inspiration. Or just anything of interest that i cant see in kansas.
Ive already seen the "largest nugget" in Las Vegas, but I am out of ideas for what to do. Is there anyone that could give a little tour-guidance?

We dont have to necessarily go west, the wife just wants to drive. So, if there is anyone wanting to show off their space or some cool stuff, or has a suggestion of what/where ..that would be awesome.


----------



## everydayisalesson (Jun 10, 2016)

Topher,

With the kids being that young, your options are limited. You might think about heading to the windy city Chicago, and checking out SIPI Metals. They deals with tons of circuit boards daily. Not sure if they have tours. If you do go that way, eat at Nancy's Pizza, great place. I know its not west but its all I could think of, the wife says SeaWorld.

Mike


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 10, 2016)

My wife wants seaworld too.

And i was thinking the tour was for me, the wife and boys could go to a park or somewhere local for awhile while i do my "nerd stuff"

Id like to go somewhere where i could buy a gallon of nitric, either from a friend from the GRF or a chem supplier that i could walk in the door. As a gallon of nitric here is, at cheapest, 540 bucks... And the few distributors online wont ship to my address, even though i am not in the city.

Really, it would just be very cool/nice to meet one or more people from here and talk face to face or whatnot. Id even buy them dinner!..or cook it for them, in a past life (before wife and kids) i was a chef at a local steakhouse...even had a couple articles written about me in the paper. ..that was about 8 years ago, but i am still the household chef, so my skills are still keen :mrgreen: 

And, for the kids, i wanted legoland but Andrea said "what will we do".. I thought (to myself) - be awe, in a sea of wonder.. Enjoying our childrens minds being blown away at the incredible things that you can do and build with the motivation and materials... To me, thats reason enough to go, but... She wears the pants (...but i, have the belt)

Thanks for the reply.. Chicago is nice (or it was when i visited last in 2004)


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 10, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> My wife wants seaworld too.
> 
> And i was thinking the tour was for me, the wife and boys could go to a park or somewhere local for awhile while i do my "nerd stuff"
> 
> ...




Topher_osAUrus


Your more than welcome to come visit me in Chattanooga,Tn.We got a zoo,aquarium,3-D imax,and some other cool stuff too.You could check out all my new goodies I just got in and I might even give you a small goodie bag to take back home with you.There's also a legoland about 1hour and 30 mins south in Atlanta,GA.Send me a Pm if your interested.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 10, 2016)

modtheworld44 said:


> Your more than welcome to come visit me in Chattanooga,Tn.We got a zoo,aquarium,3-D imax,and some other cool stuff too.You could check out all my new goodies I just got in and I might even give you a small goodie bag to take back home with you.There's also a legoland about 1hour and 30 mins south in Atlanta,GA.Send me a Pm if your interested.Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> modtheworld44



Mod, I truly appreciate the offer, and I will probably take you up on it. When the wife wakes up, i will run it by her. She wanted to go to the east coast. I wanted west.. Which, ive already been out west, i need to hit like 11 more states on the east coast and I will have traveled the lower 48 in full.

The only thing though, is, I would be bringing YOU a goodie bag, for your hospitality and kindness. I will send you a pm shortly.

I really want to hit the east coast now instead of west. :mrgreen:


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 10, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> modtheworld44 said:
> 
> 
> > Your more than welcome to come visit me in Chattanooga,Tn.We got a zoo,aquarium,3-D imax,and some other cool stuff too.You could check out all my new goodies I just got in and I might even give you a small goodie bag to take back home with you.There's also a legoland about 1hour and 30 mins south in Atlanta,GA.Send me a Pm if your interested.Thanks in advance.
> ...




Toper_osAUrus

I hope that your wife agrees,you would make the sixth forum member I've met.We can talk refining and anything else you like,and I can show you around Chattanooga.It will be a totally fun day.I'll be waiting patiently for your pm.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 10, 2016)

Was going to say you could always come check us out in Cripple Creek. Mining and then of course there are casinos and such. My first house here was an old brothel from the 1800's. Bishops Castle is pretty cool. Also, the Broadmoor if you wanna get fancy. Then Denver has the big zoo but i like Cheyenne Mountain Zoo better in the Springs. Right next to NORAD :mrgreen: Also Denver has other parks. Or just swing by and ill show you my mine. Right next to beaver ponds with brook trout that are awesome over a campfire. And of course the stunning backcountry views not everyone gets to see.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jun 10, 2016)

acpeacemaker said:


> Was going to say you could always come check us out in Cripple Creek. Mining and then of course there are casinos and such. My first house here was an old brothel from the 1800's. Bishops Castle is pretty cool. Also, the Broadmoor if you wanna get fancy. Then Denver has the big zoo but i like Cheyenne Mountain Zoo better in the Springs. Right next to NORAD :mrgreen: Also Denver has other parks. Or just swing by and ill show you my mine. Right next to beaver ponds with brook trout that are awesome over a campfire. And of course the stunning backcountry views not everyone gets to see.



I'll be there day after tomorrow!! Just kidding, unfortunately. I went on a trip to Colorado in high school an have been aching to go back since. It is absolutely gorgeous country.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 10, 2016)

UncleBenBen said:


> acpeacemaker said:
> 
> 
> > Was going to say you could always come check us out in Cripple Creek. Mining and then of course there are casinos and such. My first house here was an old brothel from the 1800's. Bishops Castle is pretty cool. Also, the Broadmoor if you wanna get fancy. Then Denver has the big zoo but i like Cheyenne Mountain Zoo better in the Springs. Right next to NORAD :mrgreen: Also Denver has other parks. Or just swing by and ill show you my mine. Right next to beaver ponds with brook trout that are awesome over a campfire. And of course the stunning backcountry views not everyone gets to see.
> ...



Its an amazing place!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 10, 2016)

acpeacemaker said:


> Was going to say you could always come check us out in Cripple Creek. Mining and then of course there are casinos and such. My first house here was an old brothel from the 1800's. Bishops Castle is pretty cool. Also, the Broadmoor if you wanna get fancy. Then Denver has the big zoo but i like Cheyenne Mountain Zoo better in the Springs. Right next to NORAD :mrgreen: Also Denver has other parks. Or just swing by and ill show you my mine. Right next to beaver ponds with brook trout that are awesome over a campfire. And of course the stunning backcountry views not everyone gets to see.



Just watch out for big foot.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 10, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> modtheworld44 said:
> 
> 
> > Your more than welcome to come visit me in Chattanooga,Tn.We got a zoo,aquarium,3-D imax,and some other cool stuff too.You could check out all my new goodies I just got in and I might even give you a small goodie bag to take back home with you.There's also a legoland about 1hour and 30 mins south in Atlanta,GA.Send me a Pm if your interested.Thanks in advance.
> ...




You will probably go through Memphis, TN to get to Mod. If I were not working so many hours I would invite you out to eat..


----------



## Geo (Jun 10, 2016)

You live in West Memphis Frank? I lived in Memphis when I was younger. I remember when Presidents Island had just a boat ramp.


----------



## Geo (Jun 10, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus, Jerry (mod) is a good guy. I've met him a couple of times.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 11, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> acpeacemaker said:
> 
> 
> > Was going to say you could always come check us out in Cripple Creek. Mining and then of course there are casinos and such. My first house here was an old brothel from the 1800's. Bishops Castle is pretty cool. Also, the Broadmoor if you wanna get fancy. Then Denver has the big zoo but i like Cheyenne Mountain Zoo better in the Springs. Right next to NORAD :mrgreen: Also Denver has other parks. Or just swing by and ill show you my mine. Right next to beaver ponds with brook trout that are awesome over a campfire. And of course the stunning backcountry views not everyone gets to see.
> ...


Dont know why but that just made me think of another place i know here. My grandad was a head in the archeological society when he was alive. I have permissions to certain land where public cant access. One part has dinosaur tracks everywhere. The other all kinds of pictographs on cavern walls and such.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 11, 2016)

Geo said:


> You live in West Memphis Frank? I lived in Memphis when I was younger. I remember when Presidents Island had just a boat ramp.



Vaugely yes. It has grown up so much with all of the industrial business there now.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 11, 2016)

Well, I'm hoping to still get the long vacation we had planned, but my wifes job may not allow us to be gone as long as hoped. But, we are still planning at least 3 or 4 days.

I will send a couple private messages after we find out how long off she can actually have, and what direction she is wanting to drive.

Thanks again guys


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jun 11, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Just watch out for big foot.



Hahaha!!
Dagnabbit Frank! You just made me spray beer out my nose!!! :lol:


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 11, 2016)

Your missing it. Just teasin. :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 12, 2016)

acpeacemaker said:


> Your missing it. Just teasin. :lol:



God you are such a tease with pictures like that. 8) 

That last one is beautiful.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBenBen said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just watch out for big foot.
> ...



Hope you didn't get any on the inside componets. :lol:


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 12, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> acpeacemaker said:
> 
> 
> > Your missing it. Just teasin. :lol:
> ...


Frank, you know your more than welcome to still come out. Always an open offer.
Andrew


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 12, 2016)

acpeacemaker said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > acpeacemaker said:
> ...



Yea I want to at some point.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jan 21, 2019)

Frank
You never made it here old friend. I miss the talks we once had, and appreciate the advice you once given me. Seems like it was only yesterday.

Andrew


----------



## Palladium (Jan 21, 2019)

I miss Frank!


----------



## kurtak (Jan 22, 2019)

Palladium said:


> I miss Frank!



Me to :!:  

It was always good to talk to him on the phone - had a LOT of laughs when we talked - so the memories are still good 8) 

Kurt


----------



## anachronism (Jan 22, 2019)

kurtak said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > I miss Frank!
> ...



I'll never forget a marathon 11 hour skype session with him during which time we both polished off a whole bottle of spirits...


----------

